# buffalo fried flounder



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

experimented with this yesterday and it turned out awesome.

marinated the flounder fillets in texas pete buffalo sauce for like 30 min (2 hours would probly be better but i was starvin). heat up your oil and bread the fillets in house autry medium hot breader. dip them again back into the buffalo sauce then again into the dry breader. makes sort of a batter. fry each side til golden brown. gives it a crispy batter crust, freakin delicious.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds good. Makin me hungry at 7:30 this mornin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*What did you do?*

You took my recipie Mate!
Next time, try it Chalula Hot sauce instead of the Tejas Pete'
We also use the medium hot breader.
Put the pieces on buns with cheese and pickles....Hmmmm Pickles


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Chalula Hot*

Chalula Hot works well on lots of things. I'll bet that if someone wanted a bit milder with the same sort of flavor they could soak them in Carolina Treet. I know that fried chicken works well with that.

Bill


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

i am going to try similar to that recipe but instead use some butter, old bay and franks red hot extra hot sauce.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Try 1 part spicy chicken breader, to 2-3parts of a light fish fry... it's spicy but doesn't overpower the taste of the fish. You don't want to marinate in Texas Pete too long as the vinegar will actually cook the meat and give it a grainy texture.

Get yourself a little srichicha(sp?) chili sauce mixed with mayonaisse as a spread for the sammiches.... that's gooooood stufff. Add a bit of lettuce and tomato to kill the bite a bit.


----------

